# Hermes has a dilemma



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

Lady Anne, Hermes, Miss Coco, and Casper :budge::budge::budge::budge:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing: Great pictures and superb captions!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

He's a bird...kiss em both and nobody will think twice about it...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I say he went to the boy.


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*HaHahah :laughing: I love this!!*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Hermes should have his own facebook page. He is awesome!


----------



## Peetysmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Love this! Hehe yes he should just kiss them both.


----------



## Valadhiel (Jul 25, 2014)

Ahahs; You just made me giggle! Your budgies are stunning!


----------

